# Membership Vows Before Baptism in The PCA BCO - Explanations?



## Mushroom (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi. I'm a little confused to find in the PCA BCO Ch 57 Par 5 that when an unbaptized candidate for Church membership is admitted, they first make the vows of membership, then are baptized. That seems backward to me, but I am sure there is some well-though-out reason for it of which I am unaware. Can anyone here on PB please provide that reasoning? The order is obviously reversed in the case of covenant children being admitted to the table.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 25, 2013)

It would be my understanding that the membership vows are a part of (and not distinct from) a profession of faith. After such profession, the adult is baptized.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Feb 25, 2013)

fredtgreco said:


> It would be my understanding that the membership vows are a part of (and not distinct from) a profession of faith. After such profession, the adult is baptized.


That's what I always thought since the vows generally force someone to confess their faith before the congregation.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 25, 2013)

For infant baptism, it would be the same thing. Public profession via parent's vows and then baptism.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 26, 2013)

Well that clears things up! Thanks!


----------

